# New to microskiff



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I live in Destin. Hit me up when you want to come down. I'll introduce you to some guys. Sight fished this 38" red this weekend.
View attachment 4152


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome Chase.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community Chase!


----------



## Workerbee (Dec 22, 2016)

I live in Enterprise also, I dont do any salt water fishing, but plan on hitting the lower Pea river and Choctawhatchee river and maybe some of the rivers that dump into north bay in bay county.


----------

